# Plant id?



## mantisfan101 (Sep 24, 2020)

All of these were found within md, any clue on ID? I was thinking about taking some cuttings and maybe making about growing them


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Sep 24, 2020)

Second looks like some kind of rhododendron and that last one looks like it's probably a young ash tree. Don't know the others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ColeopteraC (Oct 3, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> All of these were found within md, any clue on ID? I was thinking about taking some cuttings and maybe making about growing them
> View attachment 360928
> 
> View attachment 360929
> ...


No 1 is some sort of Prunus (laurel). No 2 Looks an awful lot like a Hypericum, No3 is likely an ash tree.


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 25, 2020)

No 3 looks like a crepe myrtle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 25, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> No 3 looks like a crepe myrtle.


Just need a glance at the flowers to tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

